# Danza IV



## Sikthness (May 31, 2011)

Hey, just read that Danza IV is almost done. Apparently Josh has tracked guitars, bass n drums already if I read correctly. I gotta say this is the best news I've heard in some time as far as music goes. Shit Danza III isn't even a year old! They said something along the lines of "we aren't playing around this time", so definately excited for some more Danza madness


----------



## RichIKE (May 31, 2011)

YES excited <3 danza


----------



## The Reverend (May 31, 2011)

Oh god. Danza III made me a believer in them, and I think it was Josh's amazing guitar work. I'm definitely looking forward to this record. 

I want tabs, though.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 31, 2011)

I need this inside me now.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 31, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I need this inside me now.


----------



## Triple7 (May 31, 2011)

I wonder why Josh tracked the drums himself. Don't they have a drummer?


Either way, I can't freakin wait for this album to come out!


----------



## Heineken (May 31, 2011)

I think they meant that Josh was at the recording console, doesn't work at or own a recording studio?

I know for a fact the writing for Danza IV was pretty much done by last summer.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 31, 2011)

josh_danza's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


There's his soundcloud, maybe something will pop up there? 


Josh is a super nice guy by the way. One time I asked him something on facebook over chat and he actually messaged me back via inbox. Which is something I dont ever do for anyone normally 

He also responds to literally every message on his fb wall


----------



## omgmjgg (May 31, 2011)

most of the stuff he post on soundcloud, is material not used for Danza I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 31, 2011)

It was just tests but maybe there will be synths in the new album. Who knows, just thought its worth throwing out there.


----------



## BrainArt (May 31, 2011)

I love me some Danza. Josh is a beast.


----------



## omgmjgg (May 31, 2011)

I'm debating on cover c14w7, even though it's off topic. Back on topic


----------



## ZackP3750 (May 31, 2011)

I have loved Danza since the release of Danza II, but Josh has brought them to a whole new level. Words cannot describe the excitement I have for Danza IV.


----------



## BrainArt (May 31, 2011)

omgmjgg said:


> I'm debating on cover c14w7, even though it's off topic. Back on topic



Do it and then send me the tabs.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jun 1, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Danza III made me a believer in them, and I think it was Josh's amazing guitar work. I'm definitely looking forward to this record.


 
this to certain degree... i HATE the first two albums, but danza III caught my attention.... its definitely a major step up in general due to joshs crazy spastic riffs


----------



## omgmjgg (Jun 1, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Do it and then send me the tabs.



It's going to take awhile to figure it out hahaa.


----------



## gunch (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome news, sort of weird of them to spring a new album on us so soon.

(a good weird)


----------



## -One- (Jun 1, 2011)

Hell yeah, I LOVED _Danza III_, so I'm excited for this.


----------



## alfred (Jun 1, 2011)

oh what a news!!!! Can't wait


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 1, 2011)

On the last tour, Josh showed me all of Danza 4 (pre-production), and it was the HEAVIEST thing I have ever heard in my life. the song writing is just phenomenal. Josh records drums because he's great at drums, possibly better than he is at guitar (he filled in on drums for Danza for a while when he first joined). The way I see it, if you have a vision like he does for exactly how everything needs to sound, and you can play it all yourself on recording, why not?


----------



## Razzy (Jun 1, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> On the last tour, Josh showed me all of Danza 4 (pre-production), and it was the HEAVIEST thing I have ever heard in my life. the song writing is just phenomenal. Josh records drums because he's great at drums, possibly better than he is at guitar (he filled in on drums for Danza for a while when he first joined). The way I see it, if you have a vision like he does for exactly how everything needs to sound, and you can play it all yourself on recording, why not?



The fact that the guitarist from OCEANO said that it's the heaviest thing he's ever heard in his life, makes me fucking excited.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 1, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> On the last tour, Josh showed me all of Danza 4 (pre-production), and it was the HEAVIEST thing I have ever heard in my life. the song writing is just phenomenal. Josh records drums because he's great at drums, possibly better than he is at guitar (he filled in on drums for Danza for a while when he first joined). The way I see it, if you have a vision like he does for exactly how everything needs to sound, and you can play it all yourself on recording, why not?


 

Everything about this post is awesome


----------



## The Beard (Jun 1, 2011)

These guys are easily in my top 10 bands and I was ecstatic when I saw that they recorded at NS Studios because my band is gonna be recording there in July!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jun 1, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> Josh records drums because he's great at drums, possibly better than he is at guitar (he filled in on drums for Danza for a while when he first joined).


 
thats fucking awesome... first of all i love utility musicians (like dave suzuki) who kick ass at multiple instruments.... but second of all, i love fat drummers.... it just amazes me that someone that size can shred on the drums (an instrument that even a skinny motherfucker like me gets maad tired on)..... look at gene hoglan, that dude amazes me


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 9, 2011)

Here are some more test tracks from Josh:
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza: three new test tracks | got-djent.com

I know he released a couple tracks a few months ago n it was unclear whether or not they were Danza tracks or something else. Same thing here, although the 2nd two definately have that Danza feel.


----------



## Cjanz (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm pretty damn excited for this release. I didn't like their debut album, but for a few songs, and have been on board solidly since Danza II. Can't wait to hear this shit. Josh is a genius.


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 9, 2011)

^this. The debut was nothin special but I loved Danza II and Danza III is awesome as well. However, I enjoy the brutal and dissonant songs likes Yippie and Carrol 14 Wossman 7 and 12. 21. 12. more than some of their newer style or songs like WALLS and whatnot. They are good but when I hear Danza I need to hear pants shittingly brutal with more tapping than Michael J Fox wearing tap shoes.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can unmelt my face?


----------



## Soulwomb (Nov 9, 2011)

Stick it in a freezer for a few hours?


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 10, 2011)

Soulwomb said:


> Stick it in a freezer for a few hours?


 

Won't reverse the melting process. The damage is permanent.


----------



## pineappleman (Nov 11, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Josh has tracked guitars, bass n drums



&#3232;_&#3232;


----------



## Soulwomb (Nov 11, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Won't reverse the melting process. The damage is permanent.



But at least it'll still manage to salvaged what's left.


----------



## The Beard (Nov 11, 2011)

Trust me, I got to hear bits and pieces of Danza IV when my band recorded with the same guy they recorded with, and this is BY FAR going to be their best album yet. This new cd is gonna blow their other albums out of the water. The parts I did hear literally left my jaw on the floor and left my whole band in disbelief and that's not even an exaggeration  
It's been done for quite awhile now, but I'm guessing the problem is that the guy that recorded it is REALLY tough to get ahold of and he NEVER answers his calls, texts, or messages on any website (at least that's how he was for my band and pretty much any other band he records with ) so i'm guessing that's a contributing factor as to why it's taking awhile to release it, seeing as it's November now and the album was basically done back in July  but it definitely already has my vote for best album of 2012


----------



## Sikthness (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone hear anything about the new Danza release? Tabs for Yippie Kay-Yay, The union, Theres a time and place, Sammy Jankis, Passenger 57, and of course 12 21 12 have surfaced recently and reignited my burning passion for Danza.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah man, I seen them up close and personal at a small venue and trying to watch his fingerwork is like tryin to watch hummingbirds chase a ceiling fan. My neck hurt after the show...


----------



## sessionswan (Jan 12, 2012)

Some studio vids would be sweet. Just sayin'  

This album will be sick though, can't wait!


----------



## petereanima (Jan 13, 2012)

Razzy said:


> The fact that the guitarist from OCEANO said that it's the heaviest thing he's ever heard in his life, makes me fucking excited.



Ha, I never even realized envenomedcky is the guitarist for Oceano...thanks for pointing that out.

I am here only for 4 years, how should I know.


----------



## The Beard (Jul 3, 2012)

The album has been done for a year now and I'm wondering why in god's name the record company hasn't released it or even done any promo for it yet 

About a year ago, my band and I worked with the guy Danza recorded the record with and he showed us bits and pieces of the finished album and you guys have NO IDEA what you're in for. We all sat there with our jaws hanging open. The new album is gonna COMPLETELY blow Danza III out of the water


----------



## themike (Jul 3, 2012)

It's been completely done and is in the hands of the label - they however, are unsure of releasing it or not. I know Josh and the Danza guys are pretty upset about it and to be honest, I don't blame them. Maybe Guy at Blackmarket has a reason for it but until he tells us we shall never knowwwwww haha


----------



## gunch (Jul 3, 2012)

I would like some sort of update too.


----------



## The Beard (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm about to go into activist mode and get a petition to get this album released started  

THIS ALBUM NEEDS TO BE HEARD BY THE MASSES


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 3, 2012)

Just another reason why labels are a thing of the past... why let someone else control you and your music?


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 3, 2012)

The Beard said:


> I'm about to go into activist mode and get a petition to get this album released started
> 
> THIS ALBUM NEEDS TO BE HEARD BY THE MASSES



I'd sign the fuck out of it. I can't imagine why a label wouldn't want to put out an album. Isn't that one of the ways they make their money?


----------



## no_dice (Jul 3, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> It's been completely done and is in the hands of the label - they however, are unsure of releasing it or not. I know Josh and the Danza guys are pretty upset about it and to be honest, I don't blame them. Maybe Guy at Blackmarket has a reason for it but until he tells us we shall never knowwwwww haha



My brother's band is/was on Black Market, so I'll have to ask about how they do business and maybe get some insight.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 3, 2012)

do want sooooo bad >.<


----------



## Maggai (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow that sucks. Hope the label don't own all the rights to the music...........


----------



## matt397 (Jul 3, 2012)

In my honest opinion.....Black Market Activites can suck a fat cock. Labels like this destroy good music and ruin the music business for everyone else. Maybe someone else can chime in here but I can't see any reason for withholding an album at this point in there contract. As far as I know they've held up there end of the contract. I really hope this doesn't mean that Danza will cease to exist but with everyone branching off an doing there own thing and them not even touring in the past I don't even know, I have my doubts.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 3, 2012)

The Beard said:


> The album has been done for a year now and I'm wondering why in god's name the record company hasn't released it or even done any promo for it yet
> 
> About a year ago, my band and I worked with the guy Danza recorded the record with and he showed us bits and pieces of the finished album and you guys have NO IDEA what you're in for. We all sat there with our jaws hanging open. The new album is gonna COMPLETELY blow Danza III out of the water



God damn everytime someone mentions having heard any of Danza IV its the same thing - its so crazy and good it cant even be comprehended by the poor SOBs that havent heard it yet. I wanna be the one who hears it! Who knows what the labels deal is, I just hope it gets released soon. Honestly, I expect it to come out of nowhere. Like one day they will be an update at the end of July or something, "Danza IV coming Aug 27!" or something along those lines. Which would be great.


Oh also, everyone check out Glass Cloud. Its fuckin awesome, and has plenty of Danza-esque moments of heaviness.


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2012)

Josh had actually asked me to fly out to TN to video the recording process to make a studio update or two but it never worked out schedule wise. 

That was last May. 

I occasionally ask him if he has any new info but still nothing.


----------



## codync (Jul 5, 2012)

I dunno how well Black Market is doing in general, considering their last record release was in August and then Gaza coming out soon. Who knows?


----------



## matt397 (Jul 5, 2012)

codync said:


> I dunno how well Black Market is doing in general, considering their last record release was in August and then Gaza coming out soon. Who knows?


I hope they burn to the fucking ground. Maybe that way we'll see Danza IV get released.


----------



## themike (Jul 5, 2012)

I think everyone should chill out. Blackmarket is owned and run by Guy. You know, the guy who spent the last 10 years in a van touring the world and singing for The Red Chord? So I sincerely doubt there is any shady business practices going on. My personal guess is maybe he simply wants to hold on to Danza IV because Josh is busy with Glass Cloud? I mean Danza never technically "broke up" did they? Also maybe Metal Blade is cutting funding for Blackmarket and they simply can't afford to put that record out right now and would prefer to wait when they can do it right since it's probably a masterpiece. 

Anything is possible and without knowing details specifically I don't think we should motherfuck everyone because we don't have a CD. I'd love to have it as much as the next guy....


----------



## Philligan (Jul 5, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> My personal guess is maybe he simply wants to hold on to Danza IV because Josh is busy with Glass Cloud?



That's what I was thinking. Their album is just dropping and they're touring and getting their name out quickly.

I scoured all of Danza's facebook posts from the last year and a bit, and from what I can gather, Black Market has said the record will be released for sure, but haven't given them a date and haven't told them why. Hopefully that means sooner rather than later. FWIW, they said that we'll know as soon as they do.

Hearing from the people who have heard bits is killing me  I really hope it drops soon.


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I think everyone should chill out. Blackmarket is owned and run by Guy. You know, the guy who spent the last 10 years in a van touring the world and singing for The Red Chord? So I sincerely doubt there is any shady business practices going on. My personal guess is maybe he simply wants to hold on to Danza IV because Josh is busy with Glass Cloud? I mean Danza never technically "broke up" did they? Also maybe Metal Blade is cutting funding for Blackmarket and they simply can't afford to put that record out right now and would prefer to wait when they can do it right since it's probably a masterpiece.
> 
> Anything is possible and without knowing details specifically I don't think we should motherfuck everyone because we don't have a CD. I'd love to have it as much as the next guy....



Isn't Black Market now through Good Fight? Thought I'd read it somewhere...


----------



## themike (Jul 6, 2012)

Rick said:


> Isn't Black Market now through Good Fight? Thought I'd read it somewhere...



Yeah you're right . Either way at the end of the day it's the same shit - Metal Blade and Good Fight both distribute through Sony RED.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 6, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I think everyone should chill out. Blackmarket is owned and run by Guy. You know, the guy who spent the last 10 years in a van touring the world and singing for The Red Chord? So I sincerely doubt there is any shady business practices going on. My personal guess is maybe he simply wants to hold on to Danza IV because Josh is busy with Glass Cloud? I mean Danza never technically "broke up" did they? Also maybe Metal Blade is cutting funding for Blackmarket and they simply can't afford to put that record out right now and would prefer to wait when they can do it right since it's probably a masterpiece.
> 
> Anything is possible and without knowing details specifically I don't think we should motherfuck everyone because we don't have a CD. I'd love to have it as much as the next guy....



Still though, it would be nice if the label would at least _acknowledge_ the situation instead of flat out ignoring the situation. I can't fathom how they think that is doing anything good for the label's reputation


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 6, 2012)

I heard rumours that Danza are splitting up, and the album is being shelved. Not sure whether I believe that though.


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah you're right . Either way at the end of the day it's the same shit - Metal Blade and Good Fight both distribute through Sony RED.



Ah, didn't know that. I should know better than to question you.


----------



## themike (Jul 6, 2012)

Rick said:


> Ah, didn't know that. I should know better than to question you.


 
You're killin' me


----------



## Thallkenbrack (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, it's been a year since the album was recorded, Josh has a new band that's touring everywhere, and this album looks like it won't see the light of day...

Anyone know anything I don't know? I NEED to hear this album.


----------



## The Beard (Jul 15, 2012)

I messaged Josh Travis on facebook about the idea of starting a petition to send to the label to get the album released, but he hasn't messaged back yet.

I'm not sure how the label would react to a petition, but it's an idea at least


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 15, 2012)

I have heard some things, but I am not sure if they are true/if I can leak them or not


----------



## The Beard (Jul 15, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I heard rumours that Danza are splitting up, and the album is being shelved. Not sure whether I believe that though.



REALLY hope those rumors aren't true 

If they were to split up, I think they should at least release the album as a final hurrah and go out with a bang


----------



## no_dice (Jul 16, 2012)

My brother's band (also on Black Market) had to wait quite a while after their album was finished to get it released as well. Sucks, I want to hear new Danza!


----------



## eventhetrees (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes it's Black Markets Fault at first but also Danza did lose their drummer and Josh tracked the drums. So they weren't gonna instantly be able to tour it anyways. Why would a label put out a record they can't tour? Danza was almost over before III but Josh reignited (in a big way) the spark. I have no idea if they're actually done or not but Josh is busy with Glass Cloud now. I hope Danza will return in some form or at least this album would get released. People WILL still buy it, it would be a damn shame to never release it. We've been patient for this long, good things are worth the wait!


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 16, 2012)

all this talk about Danza IV never being released, or them breaking up has to stop! its freaking me out


----------



## postalrecon (Jul 16, 2012)

Just let it go


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2012)

postalrecon said:


> Just let it go



That's helpful.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 16, 2012)

postalrecon said:


> Just let it go



Thanks so much for your insight and constructive post, gosh just so many helpful people on this forum...../sarcasm


----------



## The Beard (Jul 16, 2012)

If Glass Cloud were to become Josh's main focus and Danza were to end, I would be REALLY disappointed.

I mean, Glass Cloud is good, but I NEED MY DANZA


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2012)

I got to hang out with Josh last night at the SILYMI stop here in Austin and I was fortunate enough to listen to all of Danza IV. 



That's really all I can say. It will be released but a date hasn't been officially announced yet.


----------



## shpence (Jul 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> I got to hang out with Josh last night at the SILYMI stop here in Austin and I was fortunate enough to listen to all of Danza IV.
> 
> 
> 
> That's really all I can say. It will be released but a date hasn't been officially announced yet.



At least I am not jealous or anything...


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> I got to hang out with Josh last night at the SILYMI stop here in Austin and I was fortunate enough to listen to all of Danza IV.
> 
> 
> 
> That's really all I can say. It will be released but a date hasn't been officially announced yet.



if you can answer this thatd be great, if not oh well. I am wondering, if you have heard the Glass Cloud cd, can you comment on how the production is to The Royal Thousand? I cant help but salivate at the thought of how awesome some new Danza would be w/ similar guitar production everytime I listen to that cd.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2012)

To me, the production was quite similar to TRT. Btw, Josh did one track of guitars left and right on The Royal Thousand. That's it. Probably the same on Danza IV, should have asked.


----------



## opti (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh shit, I haven't listened to these guys since Danza II and that record was killer. Saying I'm excited for IV is a little bit of an understatement.


----------



## eventhetrees (Jul 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> I got to hang out with Josh last night at the SILYMI stop here in Austin and I was fortunate enough to listen to all of Danza IV.
> 
> 
> 
> That's really all I can say. It will be released but a date hasn't been officially announced yet.



This is very re-assuring. Thank you.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 22, 2012)

everytime this thread gets bumped I get all excited that there is news. Always to have my expectations crushed. I probably did the same thing to some other poor sob just now by bumping w/ this.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> everytime this thread gets bumped I get all excited that there is news. Always to have my expectations crushed. I probably did the same thing to some other poor sob just now by bumping w/ this.



I be that poor sob this time around 



Glass Cloud is coming up my neck of the woods in a few months, hopefully get some news from Josh on it. I've been dying to hear some new Danza, and would love to hear at least some snippets of the new album.


----------



## postalrecon (Aug 5, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> Thanks so much for your insight and constructive post, gosh just so many helpful people on this forum...../sarcasm



Any time boss man, just didn't really feel like explaining as to why the album will never see the light of day, I'd figured "let it go" was much easier.


----------



## The Beard (Aug 5, 2012)

Lets just do some more boner-killing bumps why don't we?


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 5, 2012)

The Beard said:


> Lets just do some more boner-killing bumps why don't we?



There should be a rule that he who bumps this thread w/ out actual news on danza Iv is he who shall be banned.... not including this post, sorry!


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2012)

postalrecon said:


> Any time boss man, just didn't really feel like explaining as to why the album will never see the light of day, I'd figured "let it go" was much easier.



Actually, this album is gonna come out but apparently you have more information since you "didn't really feel like explaining as to why the album will never see the light of day" so please expound on that.


----------



## The Beard (Aug 5, 2012)

Rick said:


> Actually, this album is gonna come out but apparently you have more information since you "didn't really feel like explaining as to why the album will never see the light of day" so please expound on that.



^ This

Please give us an update on why it won't be released with your infinite knowledge of all things Danza


----------



## MikeH (Aug 6, 2012)

> Dear Danza fans- Guy from Black Market Activities Records here. Thanks so much for caring enough to start this group and for your devotion to the band despite their current inactivity. Just to give everyone a heads up, there were several delays with the record that have all been straightened out now. Plans are in motion for the release of the album on both CD and limited vinyl. The release date will be this fall. Official press release to follow. In the meantime, Josh has been busy touring the world with his new project Glass Cloud. I just wanted to assure you no one is holding this record hostage or anything crazy. Making an album is a huge financial investment for indie labels and every day that we are invested in this project without it coming out is painful, because it means working capital is tied up and not being spent on anything else. I am dying to get this album released once and for all. It is a beast and will be worth your patience. Thank you!



YEAH!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 6, 2012)

YAY


----------



## in-pursuit (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm so getting that shit on vinyl


----------



## gunch (Aug 7, 2012)

MikeH said:


> YEAH!



Kudos to Mr Kozowyk


----------



## The Beard (Aug 7, 2012)

ALL OF MY EXCITE 

I might get this on vinyl too even though I don't have anything to play it with


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2012)

Several delays? I'd sure like to know what those were since this album's been done for OVER A YEAR.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> Several delays? I'd sure like to know what those were since this album's been done for OVER A YEAR.



I think it's mostly due to Danza just being inactive and them being unsure if just putting out a record is worth the investment. But they'd be losing money if they don't put it out anyways. I'm sure there's enough demand for it to just break even if anything hahaha. Either way, it's coming this fall. Can't Fucking. Wait!


----------



## Nimgoble (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm rather excited about this.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 7, 2012)

Glad they finally acknowledged the situation, but Im not gonna get my hopes up till preorders are up and release date set.


----------



## in-pursuit (Aug 7, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> Glad they finally acknowledged the situation, but Im not gonna get my hopes up till preorders are up and release date set.



yeah I was thinking the same thing, I'll reserve my excitement for when preorders are announced. even though the situation is kind of shit, I'm gonna make the assumption that the label has been sitting on it in the hopes that the guys will actually come together to tour in support of the album. I'm not really basing this on anything other than it's simply what I would like to see happen, but I'm sure that it would probably increase sales a fair bit.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> Several delays? I'd sure like to know what those were since this album's been done for OVER A YEAR.



^Fucking This. Though to be honest I smell bullshit so Im pretty sure no one will ever know the truth behind what went on aside from those involved. Also, if you look at what josh has posted on his facebook the past year you can definitely tell he's just as frustrated with the label as anyone so I highly, _highly_, doubt Glasscloud had anything at all to do with any delays.
Either way, I'm fuckin stoked this is coming out. I've swon I'll never pre order anything ever again but I will definitely be picking up a copy the day it comes out.


----------



## in-pursuit (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah I'm pretty sure Glasscloud was probably something that came about because of the delay with Danza IV not the other way around, but I guess it's not something we'll ever know until someone from the band spills the beans.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 13, 2012)

Y'all have out cyncism'ed me. I'm happy to just hear someone from Black Market admit that the fucking album _exists_.


----------



## postalrecon (Aug 19, 2012)

The Beard said:


> ^ This
> 
> Please give us an update on why it won't be released with your infinite knowledge of all things Danza



Its pretty much what the man himself told me. I asked josh about the album, last time Glass Cloud played at home, and he just said "It probably wont even come out", wether he was telling the truth or not, im not exacty sure.

But as it appears in this thread

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...77363417752.251024.69393437752&type=1&theater

Guy, who runs BME, says it will come out, so ill bow down now, and say "IM SORRY.....(in the worst dave chapelle voice i can make)"
im not to big to admit when i was wrong


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 19, 2012)

I've heard from a few other people myself that Josh said it will never come out, but the recent posts by the facebook page seem to indicate otherwise.


----------



## postalrecon (Aug 19, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> I've heard from a few other people myself that Josh said it will never come out, but the recent posts by the facebook page seem to indicate otherwise.



^

now im just confused

label dispute?


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2012)

From dat FB page: 



> Dear Danza fans- I run Black Market Activities Records and I'm dying to release this record...and have been dying to release this record. I appreciate your support of the band and label. You will have a new track and pre-orders real soon. I'm not about to throw anybody under the bus, but I will say it might not be as simple as blame the label. But if you actually pick up the album, you can blame whatever you'd like. Thanks!



Dying, huh? What possibly could it have been besides the label that prevented this album from being released?


----------



## codync (Aug 20, 2012)

I got to interview Guy once. He's mild-mannered and extremely polite, I had a great time talking to him, and I think he genuinely cares about the music on BMA. I don't think he would be dishonest about something like this. Maybe Equal Vision had an issue with Josh putting Danza IV out while trying to build Glass Cloud hype? Maybe BMA had money issues and simply couldn't have it done- The new Gaza record is the only one they've put out recently. Regardless, it has barely been two years since Danza III, so I don't think the complaining is warranted.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 20, 2012)

If I finished an album and the record label couldn't release it, I would leak it.

Why are record labels still around? iTunes exists, and digital sales have surpassed CDs... I don't get it...


----------



## postalrecon (Aug 20, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> If I finished an album and the record label couldn't release it, I would leak it.
> 
> Why are record labels still around? iTunes exists, and digital sales have surpassed CDs... I don't get it...



Mediafire records


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 20, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> If I finished an album and the record label couldn't release it, I would leak it.
> 
> Why are record labels still around? iTunes exists, and digital sales have surpassed CDs... I don't get it...



It's really not as simple as that. I can't really be bothered going into it, but point is. Labels still have purpose. You can do without, but there are some luxuries that come with label support, that remove a lot of hardwork from the artist's schedule.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 21, 2012)

codync said:


> I got to interview Guy once. He's mild-mannered and extremely polite, I had a great time talking to him, and I think he genuinely cares about the music on BMA. I don't think he would be dishonest about something like this. Maybe Equal Vision had an issue with Josh putting Danza IV out while trying to build Glass Cloud hype? Maybe BMA had money issues and simply couldn't have it done- The new Gaza record is the only one they've put out recently. Regardless, it has barely been two years since Danza III, so I don't think the complaining is warranted.



From what I understand Equal Vision Records has nothing to do with BMA. So for one, they fully know Josh's commitment to Danza, and two, I'm almost certain if one label said to another label " you can't release this artist's album because were releasing his side project first " most people in the business would laugh at that. 
I'm pretty certain most people aren't annoyed at the fact that it's taken 2 years. They, like my self, have been hearing how the album has been finished and sitting for almost a year now in the hands of the label. This information comes directly from members of the band posted on public forums, i.e. facebook.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 21, 2012)

matt397 said:


> From what I understand Equal Vision Records has nothing to do with BMA. So for one, they fully know Josh's commitment to Danza, and two, I'm almost certain if one label said to another label " you can't release this artist's album because were releasing his side project first " most people in the business would laugh at that.
> I'm pretty certain most people aren't annoyed at the fact that it's taken 2 years. They, like my self, have been hearing how the album has been finished and sitting for almost a year now in the hands of the label. This information comes directly from members of the band posted on public forums, i.e. facebook.



this. people are annoyed cuz they know they could hear it tomorrow, since its done. And every once in a while people pop up claimin to have heard it and always describe it as unbelievable/amazing etc. That has a lot to do w/ it.


----------



## benjaminbuisine (Aug 27, 2012)

DANZA IIII will be out soon !!!!


----------



## Mexi (Aug 27, 2012)

generally speaking, the roman numeral for 4 is IV as opposed to IIII. that said, is there a release date for this?

edit: read some post on american aftermath about having release info in the next week or two. awesome!


----------



## matt397 (Aug 27, 2012)

Mexi said:


> generally speaking, the roman numeral for 4 is IV as opposed to IIII. that said, is there a release date for this?
> 
> edit: read some post on american aftermath about having release info in the next week or two. awesome!


Danza has been adamant that is not IV, it's IIII, not sure why 

There's apparently a new track dropping this week and I am fucking stoked to hear it


----------



## Razzy (Aug 27, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Danza has been adamant that is not to IV, it's IIII, not sure why



I imagine Josh thinks it's funnier this way.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 27, 2012)

^because they are tally marks, not roman numerals, thats why. Also, they promise a new song this week, god I hope its soon I cannot take much more of this wait!


----------



## gunch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> ^because they are tally marks, not roman numerals, thats why. Also, they promise a new song this week, god I hope its soon I cannot take much more of this wait!




Hype reaching critical levels captain!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, glad I checked in for actual news. I've checked this thread so often to find nothing.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Aug 28, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> ^because they are tally marks, not roman numerals, thats why. Also, they promise a new song this week, god I hope its soon I cannot take much more of this wait!



if they ever make a 5th album i won't know how to type it on here.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Aug 28, 2012)

goherpsNderp said:


> if they ever make a 5th album i won't know how to type it on here.


Danza *insert jpeg of tally mark 5*


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 28, 2012)

New song Thurs as well as Pre orders. according to their facebook page. Cant come soon enough. Cannot wait for this and the new Ion Dissonance, I need some brutal shit asap.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 28, 2012)

Ohhhrrrrr frrruck yrrreeeeaaahhggghh!!!


----------



## Semichastny (Aug 28, 2012)

In a interview Jerry Roush did a few months ago he made it sound like Josh joined Glass Cloud because Danza was pretty much done. I wasn't the hugest fan of Danza, but Josh is hands down my favorite 8-stringer and If this record sounds anything like the stuff hes uploaded to his soundcloud we are all in for a treat!


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 28, 2012)

goherpsNderp said:


> if they ever make a 5th album i won't know how to type it on here.



Danza IIII


----------



## gunch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> New song Thurs as well as Pre orders. according to their facebook page. Cant come soon enough. Cannot wait for this and the new Ion Dissonance, I need some brutal shit asap.



New ID you say?

Did they get rid of Kevin and get Gabe back? Cursed had the most terrible lyrics


----------



## Equivoke (Aug 28, 2012)

Nah Gab isn't back. I think Ion are only in recording stage at the minute anyway. The lyrics on Cursed were pretty fun.

This, new Car Bomb and new Disspate means it's going to be a good couple of months for heavy technical breakdown-y stuff, aww yis


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Beyond stoked for a new song, and official release date. I have no doubt it will live up to the hype given by the few who have heard it.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Aug 29, 2012)

Has anyone noticed this:

Amazon.com: Danza IV: The Alpha- The Omega: The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza: Music

Amazon has the album up for preorder and has a release date of October 23.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 29, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> New ID you say?
> 
> Did they get rid of Kevin and get Gabe back? Cursed had the most terrible lyrics



check out their facebook. They are recording, but have been promising new music soon.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Aug 29, 2012)

daaaaaaayum. new Danza, new ID (in the works), new Substructure (in the works), and i think we should be hearing from Aliases soon, too, yeah?

hope i get over this ear infection soon... O__O


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 30, 2012)

THE ALPHA - THE OMEGA !!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2012)

That's some funny artwork.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 30, 2012)

New song in 10 minutes!


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 30, 2012)

3 minutes left...the wait is killin me!


----------



## cfrank (Aug 30, 2012)

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - You Won't by BMARECORDS on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 
ARGHHEHE!!!!!


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 30, 2012)

It has arrived

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - You Won't by BMARECORDS on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

edit: damnit. This is fucking crushing so far!


15 new songs, wow can't wait.

HOW THE FUCK did Josh Track all these drums in 6 hours!?!?! I need to see video of this guy playing drums, this is insane!


----------



## kylendm (Aug 30, 2012)

Holy. Fucking. Shit.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 30, 2012)

This new track is currently raping my ears. So so good.

Also, the preorders for this are insane. For a band that I guess is now defunct, BM *REALLY* put a lot of effort into this release.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm just going to slam my head into a brick wall repeatedly. TOO. HEAVY. FOR. EARS.


----------



## Nimgoble (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes. Just.... Yes.


----------



## kylendm (Aug 30, 2012)

I mean I never really was into them but wow. YES. Something about the production of the other albums kinda threw me away but this, this is sexual.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 30, 2012)

holy jesus christ 

I was diggin it. then 2:25 came along and I'm pretty sure my whole outlook on life changed inside of 5 seconds


----------



## Razzy (Aug 30, 2012)

This is so heavy I want to punch myself in the face.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 30, 2012)

Razzy said:


> This is so heavy I want to punch myself in the face.


So much this.


----------



## otisct20 (Aug 30, 2012)

The new song is so fucking heavy! I love it!


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 30, 2012)

This is everything I hoped it would be. I'm so happy right now.


----------



## Equivoke (Aug 30, 2012)

eventhetrees said:


> HOW THE FUCK did Josh Track all these drums in 6 hours!?!?! I need to see video of this guy playing drums, this is insane!



Actually 4 hours

The drums for Danza have never been too technical, but that's an impressive time to track 15 songs regardless of how hard the parts are.

New song is sick.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok....this album is definitely going to dethrone Autotheism as album of the year for me. That song was siiiiiiiiiick


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 30, 2012)

New track is facemelting as expected. Just pulled the trigger on the deluxe bundle.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 30, 2012)

Razzy said:


> This is so heavy I want to punch myself in the face.



Its so heavy I actually punched myself in the face.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 30, 2012)

SO. FUCKING. HEAVY.


----------



## Semichastny (Aug 30, 2012)

Great song worth the wait, It's sad to see them break-up but Josh is doing much more interesting stuff in Glass Cloud/On his soundcloud anyway.


----------



## FlameIbrah (Aug 30, 2012)

^I beg to differ. Glass cloud is kinda meh. Havent seen them live yet though..


----------



## Nimgoble (Aug 30, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> ... It's sad to see them break-up ...



Source?


----------



## Semichastny (Aug 30, 2012)

FlameIbrah said:


> ^I beg to differ. Glass cloud is kinda meh. Havent seen them live yet though..



To each his own, I think Glass Cloud has a more interesting rhythm section with a great drummer and an audible bassist who doesn't just follow the guitar. The songs are very melodic and listenable but are comprised of many detailed layers. I think some people hear the melodies & clean vocals and shut down but I have to say that it is a well written dynamic album with a lot to hear upon multiple spins. Danza is great for heavy riffs but Glass Cloud is much more expressive.

Edit: Break-up Source http://lambgoat.com/news/18989/The-Tony-Danza-Tapdance-Extravaganzas-final-album

"For this album, Jessie and I were looking to create more of a visceral vibe than a completely technical vibe. There's parts that do still get a bit chaotic of course, but not nearly as much as the avid listener is used to. Everything about this record is way more to the point, with much more heart put into it rather than just seeing how many notes could be thrown into a part or seeking to create 'the heaviest shit ever' or any of that nonsense. *The record being titled The Alpha - The Omega, to us symbolized the beginning and the end of Danza. Jessie and I hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoyed creating it for you all.*" - Josh Travis


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 30, 2012)

Equivoke said:


> Actually 4 hours
> 
> The drums for Danza have never been too technical, but that's an impressive time to track 15 songs regardless of how hard the parts are.
> 
> New song is sick.



It's not the craziest drumming but it's not the easiest too! Damn, well I screwed up that fact but at least in the opposite direction? hahaha

Real bummed to find out this is their final album. But I think we all saw it coming, obviously with Glass Cloud and Jessie just being up to normal life stuff haha. Perhaps knowing they didn't have to play this album live it's full of the craziest shit Josh could think of at the time hahaha.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 30, 2012)

This is pretty awesome. I was like halfway through the song and was enjoying it, thinkin "ok, this sounds like Danza. Kinda middle of the road song though, wish there'd be more crazy shi-" then the madness started and all was right w/ the world.


----------



## gunch (Aug 30, 2012)

My socks are gone


----------



## MiPwnYew (Aug 30, 2012)

I never really listened to Danza before, but DAMN that's heavy


----------



## Philligan (Aug 30, 2012)

> "Everything about this record is way more to the point, with much more heart put into it rather than just seeing how many notes could be thrown into a part or seeking to create 'the heaviest shit ever' or any of that nonsense." - Josh Travis



It still manages to be the heaviest shit ever


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2012)

The song with Phil Bozeman and Alex Erian on guest vocals is soooooooooooooooooooooo fucking sick, I can't even tell you. Near the end of the song, they did a sequence where each vocalist would sing for a couple of seconds and the next one and then the next one after that and it would start over again. 

October can't get here quick enough.


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2012)

If they were adamant about it being called "Danza IV" why in the fucks is it written as IIII on the album COVER?!

Edit : nevermind, read the original post of that backwards. Danza, Y U NO USE CORRECT ROMAN NUMERAL?


----------



## -One- (Aug 30, 2012)

Rick said:


> The song with Phil Bozeman and Alex Erian on guest vocals is soooooooooooooooooooooo fucking sick, I can't even tell you. Near the end of the song, they did a sequence where each vocalist would sing for a couple of seconds and the next one and then the next one after that and it would start over again.
> 
> October can't get here quick enough.


Why would you tease us, you cock?


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Aug 30, 2012)

Gotta say, I never really listened to Danza besides a few tidbits, and I am LOVING this song.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 31, 2012)

Definitely sad to see this will be their last album. Maybe Josh can swing 2 bands at a time, and put some focus back into When Knives Go Skyward, while doing Glass Cloud.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 31, 2012)

Triple7 said:


> Definitely sad to see this will be their last album. Maybe Josh can swing 2 bands at a time, and put some focus back into When Knives Go Skyward, while doing Glass Cloud.



It's not just Josh in the question. From the looks of it Jessie is engaged. They're all off doing good things with their lives, which makes me happy, not like they disbanded on bad terms.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 31, 2012)

I've had an eargasm so intense that it was an earsquirt because of this track.

Definitely sounds like it's going to be the perfect album to end their band with, even if it does mean I'll never get to see them live.


----------



## -One- (Aug 31, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> I've had an eargasm so intense that it was an earsquirt because of this track.
> 
> Definitely sounds like it's going to be the perfect album to end their band with, even if it does mean I'll never get to see them live.


With some luck, they'll put on one last tour for the fans. I hope so, anyway. They put on one of the best shows I've _ever_ been to, and I think all of their fans should have a chance to see them at least once.

Seriously, though. Last time I saw them, I moshed so hard I threw up everywhere, and had to miss MyChildren MyBride, right after them.


----------



## The Beard (Aug 31, 2012)

Rick said:


> The song with Phil Bozeman and Alex Erian on guest vocals is soooooooooooooooooooooo fucking sick, I can't even tell you. Near the end of the song, they did a sequence where each vocalist would sing for a couple of seconds and the next one and then the next one after that and it would start over again.
> 
> October can't get here quick enough.



I got to listen to that song too about a year ago after they recorded it, Phil's lows are INSANE, lower than I've even heard him go with Whitechapel 

To put it lightly, even that sequence alone made me anticipate this album more than any other that's ever been released 

EDIT: Did I just hear a SOLO?? In MY Danza??


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 31, 2012)

eventhetrees said:


> It's not just Josh in the question. From the looks of it Jessie is engaged. They're all off doing good things with their lives, which makes me happy, not like they disbanded on bad terms.




That's good to hear. I wasn't implying Josh was the reason for the split, just being hopeful about maybe hearing some new When Knives Go Skyward haha.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 31, 2012)

Rick said:


> The song with Phil Bozeman and Alex Erian on guest vocals is soooooooooooooooooooooo fucking sick, I can't even tell you. Near the end of the song, they did a sequence where each vocalist would sing for a couple of seconds and the next one and then the next one after that and it would start over again.
> 
> October can't get here quick enough.


 i really need to hear this track as soon as possible


----------



## postalrecon (Aug 31, 2012)

new track is up by the way


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2012)

-One- said:


> Why would you tease us, you cock?



Don't think of it as teasing, think of it as "drumming up interest."  



eventhetrees said:


> It's not just Josh in the question. From the looks of it Jessie is engaged. They're all off doing good things with their lives, which makes me happy, not like they disbanded on bad terms.



Jessie, from what I've heard, is now a cop in Tennessee. 



The Beard said:


> I got to listen to that song too about a year ago after they recorded it, Phil's lows are INSANE, lower than I've even heard him go with Whitechapel
> 
> To put it lightly, even that sequence alone made me anticipate this album more than any other that's ever been released
> 
> EDIT: Did I just hear a SOLO?? In MY Danza??



Pretty fucking badass, huh?


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 31, 2012)

This shit is nuts. I love it. It's absolutely bananas. Heavy bananas. It's this:


----------



## thrsher (Aug 31, 2012)

they should still do studio material, jesse/josh and the danza soound is just too good to lose


----------



## MFB (Aug 31, 2012)

We should just merge this thread with the other one


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 31, 2012)

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 31, 2012)

thrsher said:


> they should still do studio material, jesse/josh and the danza soound is just too good to lose



this. they are still young guys, so who knows. they may feel inspired to crank out some more Danza material a few years down the road, even if just studio only.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 31, 2012)

is there a DL link for the new tune yet? really want to toss that on my iPod


----------



## breadtruck (Aug 31, 2012)

Edit: Never mind!!!

But I'm psyched to hear the new Danza stuff.
http://www.metalsucks.net/2012/08/3...-tapdance-extravaganza-announces-final-album/


----------



## iamthefonz (Aug 31, 2012)

The new song is so heavy I think it registers on the Richter Scale.

So hyped for the new album.


----------



## Divinehippie (Aug 31, 2012)

god.damn. so awesome!


----------



## Nimgoble (Aug 31, 2012)

thrsher said:


> they should still do studio material, jesse/josh and the danza soound is just too good to lose



My thoughts, exactly. I hope anyone that interviews either of them asks something along these lines.


----------



## sessionswan (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry if I missed it but, has there been any talk of a tour for this album?


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2012)

sessionswan said:


> Sorry if I missed it but, has there been any talk of a tour for this album?



I'd be shocked if this actually happens, Glass Cloud is Josh's new thing and he's gonna be busy with it for a while.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Too bad, Danza is so sick live. So much energy.


----------



## Equivoke (Sep 1, 2012)

The Beard said:


> EDIT: Did I just hear a SOLO?? In MY Danza??



Everytime I listen to the sing I think the first note of the solo sounds like a vocalist, I was really surprised the first time.




sakeido said:


> is there a DL link for the new tune yet? really want to toss that on my iPod



Offliberty - evidence of offline life


If you just type the soundcloud link of the track(on Black market activities soundcloud) it'll get it quickly.


----------



## The Beard (Sep 3, 2012)

Ordered the 100 dollar preorder package last friday 

I'm pretty pumped for that flask 

EDIT:

During a long car ride this past weekend, I played the new Danza song for my 1 and a half week old son and he started smiling, he takes after daddy already


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Sep 20, 2012)

So, the new track is up:

Alternative Press | Features | Song Premiere: The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, "The Alpha The Omega"


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 20, 2012)

Phils vocals sound fucking insane on that track


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, this was EASILY my favorite track from the album.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 20, 2012)

This track is kinda so-so for me. I like it, it doesnt really stand out much (except phil's vocals). There is a review up for this on TheNewReview.net. Its not a great review. There is a couple track previews though that sound fucking brutal of the first song i think and Rudy X3. The review states that there are any like super tech/brutal songs, but the snippets say otherwise...


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 20, 2012)

Fucking Phil.

Holy shit. He's been my favorite vocalist for a long time, but goddamn. This song has the elements of Danza III that I loved, but mainlined some crystal fucking meth.


----------



## TIBrent (Sep 20, 2012)

The new song is a face melter for sure. I had it on repeat for awhile today. Especially the end.
-Brent


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving the new track. I kinda wish the dude from Despised Icon wasn't on it though. I've never been a big fan, mainly because of the vocals.


----------



## -One- (Sep 21, 2012)

Until today, I could never definitively say one song was the heaviest I have ever heard. But I mean, this is like the Osmium of music. It does _not_ get heavier.


----------



## codync (Sep 21, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> This track is kinda so-so for me. I like it, it doesnt really stand out much (except phil's vocals). There is a review up for this on TheNewReview.net. Its not a great review. There is a couple track previews though that sound fucking brutal of the first song i think and Rudy X3. The review states that there are any like super tech/brutal songs, but the snippets say otherwise...



Yeah, the album is not that great. Any Danza fan will eat it up, of course, but it's pretty lackluster.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 21, 2012)

^well I liked You Won't. And the previews I heard on TNR sounded good as well. Im a big Danza fan so Im sure Ill like quite a few songs. Im just missing whats so awesome about this song. Ive listen to it a few times and I do like it, but it seems kinda uneventful for a Danza song. Not even close to bein their heaviest song.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> ^well I liked You Won't. And the previews I heard on TNR sounded good as well. Im a big Danza fan so Im sure Ill like quite a few songs. Im just missing whats so awesome about this song. Ive listen to it a few times and I do like it, but it seems kinda uneventful for a Danza song. Not even close to bein their heaviest song.



 couldn't have said it better myself. I was super pumped when I read that they had another song released, but I was honestly pretty let down. Phil's vocals were just over the top for me, didn't really fit the Danza style as much. And there wasn't any kind of a climax or highlight, it was all just like kinda thrown in there. Still excited for the new album, but this song just didn't do it for me. Maybe a few more listens will do the trick...


----------



## matt397 (Sep 21, 2012)

The only thing that bothers me from what I've heard so far is the mix. To the point where I can hear what's going on but to my ears its almost so static its almost inaudible, If that makes any sense.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 21, 2012)

Unfortunately when I first listened to the new track it was on laptop speakers, which made the mix sound horrible. I later listened through my mixing headphones, and rather liked the mix. I could hear everything loud and clear.


----------



## The Beard (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else has had this issue with the preorders or not, but I ordered the 100 dollar package and it says the order went through and I got a confirmation email saying it went through, but it didn't show up in my checking account, am I just going to be charged once it ships out or what? 

EDIT: The new song is everything I remembered hearing and more


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 26, 2012)

You probably won't be charged until it ships.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 10, 2012)

here's another new track!

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza @ Stereokiller - Hardcore Band


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## no_dice (Oct 10, 2012)

What on earth do you get for a 100 dollar pre-order package? Christ, even video games don't usually justify the deluxe version price tags.

EDIT: I looked it up. I guess it's worth it if you're a big fan. 4 shirts in an album bundle seems silly to me, though.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 10, 2012)

What the fuck, it won't work for me. 


Fuck.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 10, 2012)

its already been covered


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 10, 2012)

damn now that is impressive. Id be blown away if he covered The HAARP Machine's Lower the Populace and Plaeidian Keys. now thatd be impressive....


----------



## Semichastny (Oct 11, 2012)

This year has been an excellent one for music. I'm really liking all these songs, they really stepped up and created actual structure in their songs.


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 11, 2012)

this cannot be the last Danza cd..


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> this cannot be the last Danza cd..



Yea, I'm pretty upset about that as well. I only got into them right after III came out. I like their first 2 albums a lot too, but I think III is where they really started to shine. This next album sounds like the perfect progression from that so far. What really sucks is the fact that they won't be touring to support this album (I assume). But I guess we're lucky we're even getting a Danza IIII, so I shouldn't complain


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 11, 2012)

They need to at least make a Danza IIIII (dunno how to do a slash mark). I love TTDTE, I really do. IMO, Danza II>DanzaIII>DanzaIIII>DanzaI. There a handful of cool parts on this cd, but its def not even close to Danza III. Certainly not worthy of swan song status. W/ the exception of This is Forever, the entire second half of the cd is pretty much forgettable.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 12, 2012)

I dunno man, I really like the shit I've heard (the 3 released tracks). I still have high hopes that it'll be on par if not better then III. Obviously I haven't heard it all yet, so we shall see. For me right now it would be Danza III > Danza II > Danza I. I'm curious where IIII with be on that list.


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 12, 2012)

Record leaked today, since I already ordered it I just decided to give it an early listen...VERY IMPRESSED! When I move my hands that quick from point a to point z on a fretboard it sounds like an abomination, somehow though, Josh makes it work so dang precise!
-Brent


----------



## -One- (Oct 12, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> They need to at least make a Danza IIIII (dunno how to do a slash mark). I love TTDTE, I really do. IMO, Danza II>DanzaIII>DanzaIIII>DanzaI. There a handful of cool parts on this cd, but its def not even close to Danza III. Certainly not worthy of swan song status. W/ the exception of This is Forever, the entire second half of the cd is pretty much forgettable.


I really have to disagree with you there. As much as I _love_ Danza III, this album just blows it out of the water. They went above and beyond with this one. It is the osmium of music, IMO.

(For the non-chemists in the room, osmium is the heaviest metal on the periodic table).


----------



## gunch (Oct 12, 2012)

As long as it has scrotum-smashers like The Union and I Am Sammy Jankis I'll be happy.

Sad to see them hang it up after this but they have a legacy of 4 albums worth of uncompromising music. I'm truly thankful I had the chance to enjoy their stuff, they and others like them really helped me through rough spots.


----------



## Gitte (Oct 12, 2012)

too bad I never had the chance to see them live..


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 12, 2012)

A friend of mine had this album on his ipod and we drove around for over an hour blasting it  This album us fucking INSANE. Its on another god damn level of heaviness.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 12, 2012)

That's pretty much what I keep hearing about it. SWEET!!!


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 12, 2012)

-One- said:


> I really have to disagree with you there. As much as I _love_ Danza III, this album just blows it out of the water. They went above and beyond with this one. It is the osmium of music, IMO.
> 
> (For the non-chemists in the room, osmium is the heaviest metal on the periodic table).



Im glad you feel that way. Thats how I was hoping id feel about it. Its not bad by any means. There is only a few songs that get real heavy and crazy though. Rudy X3 is probably the 'craziest', to those who haven't heard the whole thing. I wanted more Yippie.., Sammy Jankis, and 12.21.12 !! There is still plenty of cool shit though. Paul Bunyan and the Blue Ox is fucking awesome, one of my favorite Danza songs already. As far as heaviness, I don't think its even close to as heavy as Danza III. It'll be gettin plenty of heavy rotation, though.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 12, 2012)

Just got the email with the download link from my preorder!


----------



## Cnev (Oct 12, 2012)

Pretty ridiculous. I've been listening to it all night, and it's probably going to end up as my favorite metal release of the year alongside Koloss. It's absolutely devastating.

I also must give some love to Jessie Freeland. I still believe he has one of the most pronounced, raw, in your face and purely aggressive screams out there. Love it!


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 13, 2012)

After reading a lot of the replies in this thread--as well as reviews of the album all over the web--I felt compelled to register here and share my thoughts.

First off, I don't usually care about critic reviews for virtually any medium of art, but I'm glad that both Josh and Jessie are receiving an overwhelming amount of praise for this album--and deservedly so.

However, I do have minor gripes with some of the stuff I've read--specifically when it pertains to the melodic/ambient sections of this album. In my honest opinion, I feel that's its biggest strength. Not only does it allow the listener to take a breath and regather themselves as they prepare for the onslaught of musical malevolence that awaits them--but the sections themselves are incredibly good.

The outro to "Behind Those Eyes"; they've never done anything like that before.

The ending to "Rudy X 3"--a combination of both ripping guitar riffs, and a background of richly textured guitar ambiance.

The dark melody during the hook of "Hold the Line."

Or how about the haunting melody that closes "The Crossfire"? You hear it sprinkled in here and there throughout the entire album--ultimately accumulating in it closing out the end of the record as it eerily fades... slowly and slowly. 

And my personal favorite melodic section: about the last minute of "Canadian Bacon." That song hits on a personal note with me; mainly because of the recorded arguments that take place at the end of the track, as Josh strums those clean strings on his guitar, resulting in a unique melody to close an otherwise viscous song.

But there's other unique portions of it as well. For instance, during the last third of "Paul Bunyan and the Blue Ox", I actually felt like Vangelis had composed the section that plays before the crushing riffing restarts. If that's not an example of both uniqueness and quality, I don't know what is.

Finally, you have the chorus that plays in the middle of "This Is Forever." That is arguably the best piece of music that this band has _ever_ composed--and to have that portion followed up by the aforementioned melody that closed "The Crossfire"--well that makes for one hell of a last will and testament.

In a way, I'm really glad these guys didn't try to recreate "Yippie Ki Aye", "I am Sammy Jankis" or "The Union." As much as I love those songs--and believe me, I do. I'm an avid fan of Josh Travis'--I feel like they gave us something COLLECTIVELY stronger in "Danza IIII." Where as some may see the melodic/ambient sections as filler; I see them as a complimentary piece to the heaviness that still dominates the entire album. 

I'm not gonna sit here and pretend that I understand music terminology better than anyone on here. But I will, however, say that as just an avid fan of MUSIC--this has got to be the best metal album I've listened to all year. I just like the fact that it's actually nicely written and composed MUSIC. It's not just odd time signatures, complex riffs and ultra-heavy breakdowns. It's pure music; from start to finish. It's an album that sounds like it was written through and through--from the first second to the last. And that, in my opinion, is much more satisfying as a fan of music than having to hear them try and recreate the formula for past songs they've made. 

Instead of playing within the parameters of a specific guideline and sound, they decided to evolve as a band and deliver something that is much more creatively rewarding for the listener. Their past album evoked an appreciation for their precise technical skill--where as this one evoked actual emotion. For all my money, "Danza IIII" absolutely slays all of their past work. Hopefully this won't be the last we hear from the combination of Josh Travis and Jessie Freeland.

Just my .02.


----------



## The Beard (Oct 13, 2012)

^This man has basically conveyed my thoughts perfectly 

After hearing the song with Phil and Alex's guest vocals 2 years ago while recording with the same producer Danza worked with, I'm FINALLY getting to listen to the entire album. This is a behemoth of an album, Behind Those Eyes was one hell of a way to begin a fucking cd 

I guarantee that this album will be on repeat on my iPod at work for the next few months at the least.

This album conveys so much emotion, every single atmospheric part of the album absolutely makes me in awe, the end of Hold The Line is just plain haunting


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 13, 2012)

I gotta post again after listen to the album a few times. These guys set the bar for what it heavy. This album is so god damn awesome. I havent been this infatuated with a metal album in some time.

BUY THIS ALBUM.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 13, 2012)

I am sitting in my car right now listening to the record. On death eater....soo good


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't try this at home. ;-)


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 13, 2012)

As said by everyone else here, this album is fucking amazing. I really do think it's their best work yet. I still have to give it a bunch more listens to let everything soak in, but I can already say it's ridiculous. I'm also glad they didn't recreate Danza III. 

When I read reviews for Danza III, all the reviewers said it was awesome...but the songs got kind of similar and predictable as the disc went on. I'm not saying that's my opinion, but I read that a lot. With Danza IIII, I don't think there is any possible way they could give that same review.


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2012)

Top 3 favorite albums. Ever. 

Favorite song is The Alpha The Omega. If you listen to Hold the Line and don't get chills, you have no soul.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 14, 2012)

Rick said:


> If you listen to Hold the Line and don't get chills, you have no soul.



Right on.

I have to say the chorus in the middle of "This Is Forever", and its outro is what does it for me. That damn near had me sobbing like a little girl.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 14, 2012)

Rick said:


> If you listen to Hold the Line and don't get chills, you have no soul.



That's the truth right there.

I'm on my first listen and I read this just as Hold The Line was finishing. You completed my train of thought.

Edit: Also, the middle of Canadian Bacon had me headbanging without realizing it. Damn this album is good so far.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Oct 14, 2012)

Rick said:


> Top 3 favorite albums. Ever.
> 
> Favorite song is The Alpha The Omega. If you listen to Hold the Line and don't get chills, you have no soul.




I fucking shit my pants when Bozeman's part starts. I love that two of my favorite vocalists make guest appearances on that track


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 14, 2012)

it seems like every time phil does guest vocals for someone he always ends up sounding way more brutal and monstrous than he does with whitechapel


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 14, 2012)

Never really got into this band before, but this release is SO neat. Extremly heavy and catchy.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 15, 2012)

So, Danza is over?


----------



## themike (Oct 15, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> it seems like every time phil does guest vocals for someone he always ends up sounding way more brutal and monstrous than he does with whitechapel


 

Its because its generally the part thats different in a song - like the standout climax where as in a Whitechapel song you get 5 minutes of constant Phil 




leandroab said:


> So, Danza is over?



Yessir


----------



## thrsher (Oct 15, 2012)

and to think....black market was ready to not release this record. i would love to know the political BS behind it


----------



## Semichastny (Oct 15, 2012)

thrsher said:


> and to think....black market was ready to not release this record. i would love to know the political BS behind it



I can't say I know specifically, but they also had tons of issues with gaza's new record as well. The rate at which they release albums has slowed closer to where it was when they started since the decline of deathcore and popular extreme music.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 15, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Its because its generally the part thats different in a song - like the standout climax where as in a Whitechapel song you get 5 minutes of constant Phil



i can see that being true for 2:08 in this song because its so different from the rest of it



but at the same time i dont think iv ever heard phil get that pissed sounding in a whitechapel song, im going to go listen to their albums now just to be sure lol


----------



## themike (Oct 15, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i can see that being true for 2:08 in this song because its so different from the rest of it
> 
> 
> 
> but at the same time i dont think iv ever heard phil get that pissed sounding in a whitechapel song, im going to go listen to their albums now just to be sure lol





Hes always pissed, CMON! hahaha


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 15, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> I can't say I know specifically, but they also had tons of issues with gaza's new record as well. The rate at which they release albums has slowed closer to where it was when they started since the decline of deathcore and popular extreme music.



 They had multiple problems with the Gaza album. First they had to push the date back from late July to September 11th, which I think, had something to do with the vinyl pressings. I got my digital download code right around the initial release date in July, though. I'd been waiting for my vinyl pre-order to show up, only to get an e-mail notification that it had finally shipped on _October_ 11th. I have no idea what the hold-up was this time, though.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 15, 2012)

This album is making me question how I never got into these guys sooner, it is fucking amazing  definitely in my top 10 this year.


----------



## brick (Oct 15, 2012)

Well they sure went out with a bang! I love it.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 15, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> This album is making me question how I never got into these guys sooner, it is fucking amazing  definitely in my top 10 this year.



don't get too stressed about it, this album is way better than their last ones. Danza III not bad but I and II are very "ehhhhhhh." Unique maybe but not that great, Carroll 14 Wossman 7 aside


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 15, 2012)

sakeido said:


> don't get too stressed about it, this album is way better than their last ones. Danza III not bad but I and II are very "ehhhhhhh." Unique maybe but not that great, Carroll 14 Wossman 7 aside



Good to know, cheers


----------



## ZackP3750 (Oct 15, 2012)

sakeido said:


> don't get too stressed about it, this album is way better than their last ones. Danza III not bad but I and II are very "ehhhhhhh." Unique maybe but not that great, Carroll 14 Wossman 7 aside



I gotta disagree, I and II were what started Danza on their path. I think I took more from those albums because I saw them live as a 5 piece back with Layne and Butler, and watching the chaos onstage along with the music was what really made me get into these guys. Granted the production didn't start to come around until III, they still had some pretty good shit going on. I thought III crushed, was very happy with the direction the band was going....



And that brings me to IIII. 1st play though I listened to it on 4 hours sleep on a Saturday morning with a coffee and playing Tiger Woods 12. I wasn't a big fan, I thought there were way more chugs than I ever heard in a Danza album before. But I listened to it again later that day, and it started to sink in that this was a beast of an album. And although I think its a great album, I think there are some spots on there that could have been shortened or done away with altogether, like the 2:30 of war audio clips (not making this a political thing, I think like a minute would have been good but I skip it every time) and the over-long ambient noise (some things better left unsaid...). Otherwise I thought the album was incredible, the songwriting was far superior than anything they've done before. At first I was wanting more of the 12.21.12 madness, but I came to realize that they not only retained that trademark sound but brought the band to whole different level composition-wise. Josh really did a phenomenal job with the music on this one, and to say this album gives me a bittersweet feeling is a massive understatement - this feels like an album that, if they continued, would put them on the map for sure. 



/rant


R.I.P. Danza 2004-2012


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 15, 2012)

This album rules so fucking hard, its too bad they are calling it quits because nobody it does it like them


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 15, 2012)

The more I listen to the album, the more I like it. Somehow I'm finding these crushing parts I didn't notice before? It's insane.

I like the flow of the album, as well. I don't know if it was all intentional, but it feels like the mood of the album changes over a few chunks of songs. It gives me the same feeling of 'distance' as I get from AAL or STS, which is strange considering how radically different these bands are. I'm so grateful that this was released, while being extremely depressed that this is the end for Danza.


----------



## tm20 (Oct 16, 2012)

so by reading comments in this thread i guess this album deserves my money. i'll have to order it from my metal store  i've already heard "You Won't" and "The Alpha The Omega" and both are fucking incredible.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 16, 2012)

ZackP3750 said:


> and the over-long ambient noise (some things better left unsaid...).


I agree with this. The only thing I dislike on the album.

I've listened to it 4 or 5 times now and I love it, even the war stuff on Hold the Line, I really like the ambient thing that plays under it.

I've listened to them since the release of the first album so a long time friend has just left the scene but it left me with four albums of awesome music.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Oct 16, 2012)

Been listening to it all day so far, some of the tunes are infectiously catchy. Being a huge fan of ambient music, I love all those parts on the record. Probably tops Departure Songs as my favorite LP of the year.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 16, 2012)

So not only did Josh play all of the instruments on the record, but I read that he did vocals on the song "Don't Try This At Home". I knew those weren't all Jesse on that song.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 18, 2012)

am I just crazy or are the guitars clipping on most of the album? nasty digital clipping... gets more apparent on the 2nd half of the album 

I've got the 320kbps torrent version, and the 256kbps iTunes version.. I'm tempted to go pick up the CD to see if its just a bad digital rip but I don't want to spend more money on this album if the mix is fucked up like that


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Oct 18, 2012)

sakeido said:


> am I just crazy or are the guitars clipping on most of the album? nasty digital clipping... gets more apparent on the 2nd half of the album
> 
> I've got the 320kbps torrent version, and the 256kbps iTunes version.. I'm tempted to go pick up the CD to see if its just a bad digital rip but I don't want to spend more money on this album if the mix is fucked up like that


I noticed that too, especially while listening through my monitors, it's a bit annoying. Especially since it's more apparent at higher volumes.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 18, 2012)

I preordered it, so I got the free digital download from them, and it sounds really bad. I swear I hear some volume changes between songs, and definitely some clipping. But the mp3 sounds like it was ripped at a really low bitrate, so I'm hoping that's it. Maybe to save them some bandwidth. I'm pumped to play the vinyl through my friend's turntable 

The more I listen to this album the more I like it. Seems like they just didn't give a fuck and recorded what came naturally, and they flesh out grooves a lot more


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah i can hear loads of clipping too. :/


----------



## Philligan (Oct 18, 2012)

After the Structures thread, I have a feeling I know where this thread is going


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 18, 2012)

Except danza is way better than that shitty djentcore pop punk trash


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 19, 2012)

Djentcore.

Oh dear.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Oct 20, 2012)

my hoodie preorder FINALLY shipped today. better late than never?

when i got home today from a week long vacation i saw a package stuffed into my small mailbox, and was like "nah that's too small to be a hoodie". turns out it was my HAARP tshirt preorder instead! guess i'll be jamming that out until IIII arrives. (even though they sent me the download code and i have the mp3's)


----------



## Divinehippie (Oct 20, 2012)

^ lucky. Mine won't ship till November 1st because of the LP pressings. Lol didn't even want to record just the hoodie/T's and poster (as well as the cd). Got the download code and been rockin it hard at work tonight. Fucking lOve this album xD.


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 20, 2012)

i dont know whats up with the quality on you dudes' purchases, but the quality on mine is excellent. album rules hard. phil bozeman destroys the title track


----------



## Philligan (Oct 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Except danza is way better than that shitty djentcore pop punk trash



I like Structures 

This album just keeps getting better and better, Josh's guitar tone pwns me. I didn't realize he did vocals on it, too. That man needs to make an entire record on his own, at the rate he writes music.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

Philligan said:


> I like Structures
> 
> This album just keeps getting better and better, Josh's guitar tone pwns me. I didn't realize he did vocals on it, too. That man needs to make an entire record on his own, at the rate he writes music.



I love Structures. 

I'm not hearing the clipping you guys are hearing, sounds pretty damn good to me.


----------



## Opion (Oct 20, 2012)

My neck hurts so bad...was jamming out to Rudy x 3 on my friends super loud system and went a little too hard on the headbanging...gatdamn, that track is so fucking heavy. 

This whole entire album is an absolute masterpiece. The reoccurring clean/ambient part almost drives me to sadness, the little breaks in between aren't all that bad to me. It's just a break from all the crushing grooves they deliver. Gah, so sick it makes me wanna !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patrickWLV (Oct 20, 2012)

I saw Glasscloud the other day where Josh is at now, the man is INSANE.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> I love Structures.
> 
> I'm not hearing the clipping you guys are hearing, sounds pretty damn good to me.



Structures FTW.

I think it's just maybe a low bitrate download? The cymbals and stuff sound kinda splashy, that could be what I'm hearing. I haven't sat down and listened to it with the good cans yet, gonna have to do that soon.



patrickWLV said:


> I saw Glasscloud the other day where Josh is at now, the man is INSANE.



I'm really bummed I never got to see Danza, I'm hoping they do a quick reunion tour or something some day if Jesse has the time. Next month Glass Cloud is playing near me, I really wanna go to that. I'd love to pick Josh's brain, too - he seems like a cool guy.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

Philligan said:


> Structures FTW.
> 
> I think it's just maybe a low bitrate download? The cymbals and stuff sound kinda splashy, that could be what I'm hearing. I haven't sat down and listened to it with the good cans yet, gonna have to do that soon.



Good point. I'll try the CD rip and see if it sounds any better. 



Philligan said:


> I'm really bummed I never got to see Danza, I'm hoping they do a quick reunion tour or something some day if Jesse has the time. Next month Glass Cloud is playing near me, I really wanna go to that. I'd love to pick Josh's brain, too - he seems like a cool guy.



You totally should, he's a great dude.


----------



## sessionswan (Oct 20, 2012)

My CD arrived today and it's clipping like a bastage too. Doesn't take away from the badassery of the album, just kinda sucks.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 20, 2012)

I think the productions fine... Until I crank it. Though that could totally be from my speakers breaking up. 

I actually don't find the reoccurring ambient thing to be too emotionally grabbing, especially compared to some other parts of the album.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> Good point. I'll try the CD rip and see if it sounds any better.
> 
> 
> 
> You totally should, he's a great dude.



Yeah Josh is incredibly nice. I randomly added him on FB and talked to him for like half an hour once before and if he ever ends up down here with Danza or Glass I'm going to take him out for some kickass food or something because everyone knows the last thing anyone wants is more free beer while on tour lol.

Also one time I was just talking to him and mentioned how I came up with a Danza ripoff riff and he asked me to show him, I said I only had a Gp5 tab but he asked me to send it to him anyways and he listened to it. I don't even listen to my friends gp5 tab music  

Seriously, always buy Josh beer!!!!


----------



## chaosimminent (Oct 20, 2012)

First post here whats up everyone? I never got the pleasure of seeing Danza live but I've been a fan since Danza II and the new record is honestly one of the best albums I've heard in a long time. It'll be in heavy rotation for awhile it seems.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Oct 20, 2012)

new album's great. i think some of the random ambient stuff is cool, but most of it seems like filler. i haven't listened to the album enough times to know where to skip past that kind of stuff. (ie: the one where it sounds like random "plugging in the guitar" noises for what seems like an hour)

otherwise it's their most heavy, brilliant material ever. truly brutal and all encompassing of their nutty stylings. 9/10.


----------



## patrickWLV (Oct 21, 2012)

goherpsNderp said:


> new album's great. i think some of the random ambient stuff is cool, but most of it seems like filler. i haven't listened to the album enough times to know where to skip past that kind of stuff. (ie: the one where it sounds like random "plugging in the guitar" noises for what seems like an hour)



Yeah that was just weird lol


----------



## Philligan (Oct 21, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I think the productions fine... Until I crank it. Though that could totally be from my speakers breaking up.
> 
> I actually don't find the reoccurring ambient thing to be too emotionally grabbing, especially compared to some other parts of the album.



I listened to it with my Beats on the way to and from work today (not the good headphones haha but better than my laptop speakers) and I didn't notice it as much, but that could just mean I'm getting used to it. I'm bummed my order's gonna take longer because of the vinyl, I'm anxious to rip it and see how that sounds. Still an awesome record, I love the production.

Yeah, some of the ambient parts are cool and different, and it's cool how they don't try to rush things, but I didn't get choked up over them, especially the two army songs. I'm also a passive Canadian, which probably doesn't help 



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah Josh is incredibly nice. I randomly added him on FB and talked to him for like half an hour once before and if he ever ends up down here with Danza or Glass I'm going to take him out for some kickass food or something because everyone knows the last thing anyone wants is more free beer while on tour lol.
> 
> Also one time I was just talking to him and mentioned how I came up with a Danza ripoff riff and he asked me to show him, I said I only had a Gp5 tab but he asked me to send it to him anyways and he listened to it. I don't even listen to my friends gp5 tab music
> 
> Seriously, always buy Josh beer!!!!



That's awesome, I've got him on facebook but haven't talked to him directly. I see him post randomly, same with his tweets that are hardly ever music related  it's funny how different he is. A lot of guys' posts are purely guitar/band related, whereas Josh is doing some pretty unique stuff and pushing the music scene forward and pretty much constantly writing, and he never posts any of his new gear or spams his videos or anything


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2012)

If I remember correctly, Josh recorded the "guitar input jack" thing because there was an argument going on in the studio so he just decided to have a little fun while waiting for everyone to calm the fuck down.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Oct 22, 2012)

I can definitely hear clipping throughout my copy, particularly noticeable on the toms in the intro track, but i'm not bothered by it honestly. The whole album is absolutely crushing. I also think Jessie has become one of my favorite vocalists. The scream going from the murder-section of "Behind Those Eyes" into the ending chuggy groove always gets me pumped.


----------



## 1337 (Oct 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> If I remember correctly, Josh recorded the "guitar input jack" thing because there was an argument going on in the studio so he just decided to have a little fun while waiting for everyone to calm the fuck down.



That one song with all the stuttering static/ feedback stuff lol?


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2012)

1337 said:


> That one song with all the stuttering static/ feedback stuff lol?



Yeah, the one towards the end of the album.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Oct 23, 2012)

Rick said:


> If I remember correctly, Josh recorded the "guitar input jack" thing because there was an argument going on in the studio so he just decided to have a little fun while waiting for everyone to calm the fuck down.



that's funny. could have at least been at the very end though. get's in the way of my groove!


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Oct 24, 2012)

Death Eater is absolutely terrifying, also the most rap-beat metal song ever. Is that an extra low-tuned 8 in that song, or did he use a 9?


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2012)

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Death Eater is absolutely terrifying, also the most rap-beat metal song ever. Is that an extra low-tuned 8 in that song, or did he use a 9?



All 8s on this album. The 9 will be for Glass Cloud stuff. 

BTW, I'll just leave this here. 

Danza - ED209 by layne81 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 24, 2012)

Please put down your weapon. You have 20 seconds to comply.

*EDIT:* LOL @ all the mongoloids on Sputnikmusic shitting all over this album. I can't stand sites like those. They're filled with some of the lowest common denominator of people you can come across.

"IF IT AIN'T DEATH METAL OR THRASH IT SUCKS BRO!"

Idiots.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Oct 24, 2012)

Ouch, 
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Danza IIII: The Alpha - The Omega (album review) | Sputnikmusic


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 24, 2012)

You may want to take that with a very small pinch of salt. It's a horribly written "review." His overuse of adjectives--coupled with the fact that he doesn't understand how the music is actually composed on this album--just goes to show how unprofessional that website is. If anything, the majority of users who participate on that forum are nothing but a bunch of trashy lowlifes who need to be dumped in a metaphorical landfill.


----------



## sh4z (Oct 24, 2012)

I for one thoroughly enjoyed Danza IIII. Looking forward to more stuff from these guys!


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 25, 2012)

Everyone's entitled to their own opinion and all, but that review...really?


People who don't understand the music they're reviewing, shouldn't review it. Not a memorable riff on the album. Really? Not melodic at all. Really? I'm in sheer disbelief.

It took me a long time to appreciate what Danza was doing, but I'm glad I gave them second and third chances, because now I can appreciate how fucking talented that band is. I love Danza IIII, haven't been able to stop listening to it yet. Uber stoked for my preorder which should ship first week of November.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Oct 25, 2012)

sh4z said:


> I for one thoroughly enjoyed Danza IIII. Looking forward to more stuff from these guys!



Unfortunately, IIII is their last installment 



EDIT: Just saw that review.... holy shit whoever wrote that is a blinking idiot. He even talks shit on Bozeman's guest vocals, which happen to be one of the coolest parts (among many) of this album, imo


----------



## Semichastny (Oct 25, 2012)

That review reminds me of when I showed DEP's Calculating Infinity to someone and they said it "was technicality for the sake of technicality" after barely getting 5 seconds into the song.


----------



## no_dice (Oct 25, 2012)

That review may be a bit harsh, but as someone who's always liked this band, I cannot get into the new album for the life of me. I've listened to it a few times through and while there are parts I really like, I just don't enjoy listening to it.


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 25, 2012)

no_dice said:


> That review may be a bit harsh, but as someone who's always liked this band, I cannot get into the new album for the life of me. I've listened to it a few times through and while there are parts I really like, I just don't enjoy listening to it.



I agree. Ok that review was horrendous. But I love Danza, and pimp them out to anyone who will listen. Im totally bummed that I can't seem to get into this new, and last cd. Its not that I think it sucks, Im just not compelled to listen to it whatsoever. When Danza III came out, I was sneakin in listens to a song or two whenever I could. Oh well. Glad mostly everyone else seems to be enjoyin it.


----------



## Detuned0 (Oct 26, 2012)

Got the album in the mail today and love it. Thought I would mention though, the track times and titles seem messed up or something. I ripped it into itunes and it seems The Alpha The Omega is labeled as Disconnecting Pt. 2? Also the track order is possibly messed up?

Also the track times seem to vary to those listed on amazon, This Is Forever is 7 min long on my disc and has a bunch of silence at the end.


----------



## zuzek (Oct 26, 2012)

1:37+ in Paul Bunyan and the Blue Ox might just be my favourite piece of work-out music ever. It gives me energy overload power level over 9000 every time.

PS: don't go to SputnikMusic *ever*, bar for music news. The site was fantastic 5-6 years ago, but it's been a cesspool of elitism, poor-taste-trollery and general idiotic douchebaggery all over for a while. All the quality reviewers/staff with half a brain have left the site anyway.


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2012)

Detuned0 said:


> Got the album in the mail today and love it. Thought I would mention though, the track times and titles seem messed up or something. I ripped it into itunes and it seems The Alpha The Omega is labeled as Disconnecting Pt. 2? Also the track order is possibly messed up?
> 
> Also the track times seem to vary to those listed on amazon, This Is Forever is 7 min long on my disc and has a bunch of silence at the end.



I noticed that too, fortunately for me, the download from BMA was correct.


----------



## in-pursuit (Oct 31, 2012)

I actually only just got around to giving this a solid listen today, the first spin didn't grab me a few weeks back and I've been pretty busy and forgot to give it another listen. today it graduated from the PC to the car, the highest honour for an album in my mind. I've even started to warm up to the guest vocals which didn't really sit that well for me the first time I heard them, guess it must sound better up loud on the highway


----------



## The Beard (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been meaning to ask this, but who does the guest vocals on "Don't Try This At Home"?


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Oct 31, 2012)

The Beard said:


> I've been meaning to ask this, but who does the guest vocals on "Don't Try This At Home"?



Josh Travis


----------



## The Beard (Oct 31, 2012)

Fuck me, that guy can literally do EVERYTHING


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2012)

The Beard said:


> Fuck me, that guy can literally do EVERYTHING



Yes. He can.


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 31, 2012)

The Beard said:


> Fuck me, that guy can literally do EVERYTHING



He can't go as Fred Durst for Halloween


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> He can't go as Fred Durst for Halloween



He could, it would just be frowned upon.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 1, 2012)

so i have no idea how i didnt notice this before but in Paul Bunyan and the blue ox it cuts into a whitechapel song


----------



## The Beard (Nov 3, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> so i have no idea how i didnt notice this before but in Paul Bunyan and the blue ox it cuts into a whitechapel song



Plz explain, I came on here on a tired-not-being-able-to-sleep whim and can't be arsed to check what you mean


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Nov 3, 2012)

The alpha/the omega might be the heaviest song Ive ever heard. The style of phils vocals blew my mind. Should be like this in whitechapel too.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 3, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> so i have no idea how i didnt notice this before but in Paul Bunyan and the blue ox it cuts into a whitechapel song


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 3, 2012)

and now it doesnt do it, i think the song is just trying to fuck with me


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe you were learning on your keyboard weird, and had shuffle on? Or something equally unfortunate?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 3, 2012)

i dont think i was, i even went back to check if it would happen again right after it happened and it worked


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 4, 2012)

Has anyone received an email regarding their pre order with the vinyl yet? I know they started shipping out last week, but I haven't gotten an email yet from indiemerch.


----------



## tm20 (Nov 4, 2012)

been listening to The Alpha The Omega for about half a week now.... this album is awesome  such a shame that it's the last one :'( are they going to tour this album?


----------



## -One- (Nov 4, 2012)

tm20 said:


> been listening to The Alpha The Omega for about half a week now.... this album is awesome  such a shame that it's the last one :'( are they going to tour this album?


Nothing's confirmed yet, but from the looks of it, no


----------



## NickShredScott (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm Nick Scott, and I produced/engineered/mixed this album.


Let me know if you have any questions. 


Regarding the clipping: I'm 99% sure that was a mistake made during distro/duplication, there was absolutely no clipping going on in my master. Margin set to -.3 (Industry standard) and I think it peaks at about -8 RMS


----------



## led-ua (Nov 6, 2012)

NickShredScott said:


> Hey guys! I'm Nick Scott, and I produced/engineered/mixed this album.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> ...



Cheers, Nick!
Great work on this release - by far my favourite Danza production.
Would be glad to hear any info regarding drums/guitars recording/processing, general review would be enough.
I love the punch brought by kick drum and chugging guitars, as well as hearing some slight vibey pumping which is awesome.
Any secret info on that überpunchy kick/snare?
Wasn't bothered by clipping issue - Machine Shop has already taught is clipping may sound pleasant in the right context


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 6, 2012)

This album is just...filthy. Pure filth. It's disgusting. I'm sitting at work listening to it and just want to break stuff. I have never heard something so dissonant and dark that somehow manages to be composed in an orderly fashion. 


Fuck.


----------



## NickShredScott (Nov 8, 2012)

led-ua said:


> Cheers, Nick!
> Great work on this release - by far my favourite Danza production.
> Would be glad to hear any info regarding drums/guitars recording/processing, general review would be enough.
> I love the punch brought by kick drum and chugging guitars, as well as hearing some slight vibey pumping which is awesome.
> ...



Thanks!

The kick is simply 50%real kick and 50% sampled. The sample is the one I sampled from danzas actual kit and processed as well, sorta to just fill in the gaps and keep it consistient. Everything else for drums is 100% real. 

The main thing I wanted on this record was to emmulate them live and focus on the 'slam' factor. Didn't give a shit about how even and pure the levels were so much because that comes natrually. So I esentially INFLAMED every instrument as largly as I possibly could. The thing that helped most with that is AMAZINGLY solid and filthy takes, and lots of parallel compression and other parallel tricks. I also slammed the 2bus with my favorite secret compressor. That's what helps to really groove that slam and make it feel like one giant monster rather than just a buch of perfectly fine tuned instruments


----------



## ZackP3750 (Nov 8, 2012)

NickShredScott said:


> The main thing I wanted on this record was to emmulate them live and focus on the 'slam' factor. Didn't give a shit about how even and pure the levels were so much because that comes natrually. So I esentially INFLAMED every instrument as largly as I possibly could. The thing that helped most with that is AMAZINGLY solid and filthy takes, and lots of parallel compression and other parallel tricks. I also slammed the 2bus with my favorite secret compressor. That's what helps to really groove that slam and make it feel like one giant monster rather than just a buch of perfectly fine tuned instruments



I've had the chance to see them live twice, both time had that crazy slam feel. This album is the closest I can get to feeling that insane live energy. Very well done man, it absolutely crushes. On a side note, do you have any other projects going on? I'm curious to hear what else you can do.


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2012)

NickShredScott said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The kick is simply 50%real kick and 50% sampled. The sample is the one I sampled from danzas actual kit and processed as well, sorta to just fill in the gaps and keep it consistient. Everything else for drums is 100% real.
> 
> The main thing I wanted on this record was to emmulate them live and focus on the 'slam' factor. Didn't give a shit about how even and pure the levels were so much because that comes natrually. So I esentially INFLAMED every instrument as largly as I possibly could. The thing that helped most with that is AMAZINGLY solid and filthy takes, and lots of parallel compression and other parallel tricks. I also slammed the 2bus with my favorite secret compressor. That's what helps to really groove that slam and make it feel like one giant monster rather than just a buch of perfectly fine tuned instruments



Very cool of you to give us some insight into the recording process, many thanks.


----------



## NickShredScott (Nov 10, 2012)

ZackP3750 said:


> I've had the chance to see them live twice, both time had that crazy slam feel. This album is the closest I can get to feeling that insane live energy. Very well done man, it absolutely crushes. On a side note, do you have any other projects going on? I'm curious to hear what else you can do.



Yeah man, I work full time as head audio engineer with JoeySturgis, and I also mix a significent ammount of albums.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 10, 2012)

That sucks distro fucked things up because the mix is awesome but that clipping is so annoying


----------



## sakeido (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been rooting around trying to find a CD to buy local but no dice. how bout sending over your good version Nick? I've got proof of purchase with my iTunes receipt I can send you haha  

very nice job on the mix - so crushing. such a great guitar tone.


----------



## chaosimminent (Nov 10, 2012)

I have the itunes version of this but I was wondering are there lyrics that come with the actual cd? Ive been looking all over but cant seem to find any


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 10, 2012)

chaosimminent said:


> I have the itunes version of this but I was wondering are there lyrics that come with the actual cd? Ive been looking all over but cant seem to find any



Yes there is a lyric book with the physical copy of the cd.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 10, 2012)

I hear absolutely no clipping on my hard copy. Ive played it through my car speakers and studio monitors as well.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Nov 10, 2012)

NickShredScott said:


> Yeah man, I work full time as head audio engineer with JoeySturgis, and I also mix a significent ammount of albums.



A MODERN production in a GOOD way.  If you continue doing stuff like Danza IIII you could put your name on the map a.k.a. becoming the Bob Rock of Extremetal, lol.  Good stuff.


----------



## Osiris (Nov 11, 2012)

My state is overrun with really pissed-off good ol' boys considering Whipechapel and these guys.

They really werent messing around on this album .


----------



## kris_jammage (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazing album. Start to finish audio assault!

Defo one of my favourite albums this year, still topped by Koloss, but close to the top!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 12, 2012)

This album is slowly rising to AOTY for me. Seriously, it's so god damn well-constructed. The production/mix is fantastic, and the songs are heavy and spastic, yet concise and melodic as well. WHY IS THIS THEIR LAST?!


----------



## jsousa (Nov 13, 2012)

sick album. the production is ideal and exactly the style and level i would probably want to produce at.


----------



## johnny666 (Nov 13, 2012)

NickShredScott thanks for the insights! I really dig this album, especially the production. 
I can imagine the production techniques used on this album, the shit is just SO LOOOW! but good engineers never reveal the secrets. 
Its a fucken bummer that this is their final release  I hope they will keep it going.


----------



## jobarnrd (Nov 13, 2012)

NickShredScott said:


> Hey guys! I'm Nick Scott, and I produced/engineered/mixed this album.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> ...



do you remember which guitars were used in the recording??



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 14, 2012)

jobarnrd said:


> do you remember which guitars were used in the recording??
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


 
Pretty sure Josh used his custom Strictly 7 guitars for all the recording on the album.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Dec 6, 2012)

Anybody have any idea what vocal technique Josh used on Don't Try This At Home? It has an inhale-like quality in some ways, but I'm pretty sure it's not. I'm absolutely in love with the vocals on this album. I've been trying to emulate Jessie's vocals when i'm practicing. They're so full of voice, though, that I might need to be older than fifteen first.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Dec 7, 2012)

I love this album, and to be honest, I left Danza in the dust after their first release (Cliff Burton Surprise!). My guitar player and drummer are in love with this album, and every time I hear it, I'm mind blown. Wall-of-sound oriented production is hard to pull off with such clarity, so hats off to anyone who had their hand in mixing the album. My band recently dabled with a HUGE mix at my studio, and this album definitely made the list of "Well, we kinda want it to sound like this, meets this, with some of this, and of course, that."


----------



## jobarnrd (Dec 8, 2012)

BTW, I'll just leave this here. 

Danza - ED209 by layne81 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free[/QUOTE]

wow


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2012)

jobarnrd said:


> BTW, I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Danza - ED209 by layne81 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



I already did. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3241824-post279.html


----------



## NickShredScott (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for the kind words guys! Can't wait to show you what bands I've been mixing of lately  Here's a rather new mix:

https://soundcloud.com/nickscottproductions/feared-mix-final


----------



## Aceshighhhh (Jan 12, 2013)

NickShredScott said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words guys! Can't wait to show you what bands I've been mixing of lately  Here's a rather new mix:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nickscottproductions/feared-mix-final



That mix is huge!!

Any insight on your bass chain? Or just any mixing tips in general haha


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 12, 2013)

Aceshighhhh said:


> That mix is huge!!
> 
> Any insight on your bass chain? Or just any mixing tips in general haha



+1, your overall sound is beastly


----------



## NickShredScott (Jan 12, 2013)

Aceshighhhh said:


> That mix is huge!!
> 
> Any insight on your bass chain? Or just any mixing tips in general haha




Haha, well if you have questions about mixing let me know 

For bass, I almost always separate the tracks into different frequency ranges and treat them differently whether it be saturation/compression/eq whatever it is


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 13, 2013)

the Alpha The Omega (track) won't get out of my head.


----------



## NickShredScott (Jan 13, 2013)

TheFerryMan said:


> the Alpha The Omega (track) won't get out of my head.



good!


----------

